# What purpose do the D-pad and L-Bumper serve on an N64 controller?



## xSuperMario64x (May 12, 2017)

Before we start, go ahead, get it out of your system, laugh about the fact that I'm supposed to be the biggest N64 fan on TBT and yet I don't even know what some of the buttons are used for. Lol 






But seriously, what useful purpose do the D-pad and left bumper serve on the N64 controller? Or better yet, do they serve any purpose at all? I have played my fair share of N64 games, and not one of them utilized these buttons in any way (at least that I know of). Is there some record, somewhere, of these buttons actually being of good use in an N64 game?

Or, maybe, is it possible that these buttons are broken on all 3 of my controllers?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 12, 2017)

Some games actually use the D-pad and L buttons on the N64. Kirby 64, Pokemon Stadium, Pokemon Puzzle League, all use that. Also notice in Ocarina of Time, the L button toggles the map. And I see use of them in games like Pokemon Stadium.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 12, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Some games actually use the D-pad and L buttons on the N64. Kirby 64, Pokemon Stadium, Pokemon Puzzle League, all use that. *Also notice in Ocarina of Time, the L button toggles the map.* And I see use of them in games like Pokemon Stadium.



WHY DIDN'T I NOTICE THIS??

Well I know why. Because I literally never use the L-bumper lol

But seriously, I've never played Kirby 64 or Pokemon Puzzle League. I have Pokemon Stadium but it doesn't work very well.


----------



## Flare (May 14, 2017)

I've played a game called "WWF No Mercy" on the N64 and it required the D-Pad for movement.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 14, 2017)

Flare said:


> I've played a game called "WWF No Mercy" on the N64 and it required the D-Pad for movement.



Never heard of it xDDD


----------



## JCnator (May 14, 2017)

I think that the reason why the L button and Control Pad were seldom used is attributed to how many titles asked you to hold the middle and right prongs of the official trident-shaped controller, where every other input is found. With that setup, the L button and the Control Pad are too far out of reach to be of practical value, leaving them being either unused or having trivial functionalities mapped to them. For example, Mario Kart 64 has the L button strictly reserved for turning the music on, lower or off, while the Control Pad is unused.

Among the few games that don't strictly adhere to the common controller setup, there's also Mischief Makers. It's a 2D platformer that has grasp onto objects. It uses the Control Pad to move your character and the face buttons to perform jumping, attack, grabbing, throwing, etc.
There's also the original Sin & Punishment, which was initially a Japan exclusive N64 game. It has three controller options, one of which has the Control Pad move the character, and the Control Stick for moving the crosshair.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 14, 2017)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> I think that the reason why the L button and Control Pad were seldom used is attributed to how many titles asked you to hold the middle and right prongs of the official trident-shaped controller, where every other input is found. With that setup, the L button and the Control Pad are too far out of reach to be of practical value, leaving them being either unused or having trivial functionalities mapped to them.



I figured that was a big part of it. Nintendo has always had the habit of creating new and innovative technology that either didn't succeed very well or wasn't used to its full potential.


----------

